# Bass causing door panel rattle



## B5.520VT (Sep 12, 2004)

bass causing door panel rattle, anybody experienced this? anybody used dynamat or have other ideas? do you use it under the panel? 
the bass sounds good for a factory unit but the rattle on certain notes is pretty disturbing.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So this is your first vehicle with a sound system? :screwy:


----------



## xcesmess (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm experiencing this as well... For now I've just kicked the bass back a bit (about half way) for the factory system. At some point I'll put some extra cotton batting in a few spot to alleviate touch points. I've done this with other vehicles with great success.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Would help to know if you have the Fender system and at what level you have the bass and subwoofer at....


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

we had our door panels tightened lol not kidding.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

How so when the panel is pretty much attached to the door frame by clips? How do you tighten clips?

Can you be more specific?


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Rafale said:


> How so when the panel is pretty much attached to the door frame by clips? How do you tighten clips?
> 
> Can you be more specific?


I'm curious about this too.

On my 2017 GSW, when I removed the door panels to install the door lights that NAR Golfs do not come with (they come with red reflector blanks instead... lame), I found lots of areas where VW could have done better to prevent potential rattles and vibrations. There is a plastic pop-in access panel designed into the door frame, through which you would gain access to replacing the window track-- the pop-in fit is pretty loose. I put a thin bead of RTV silicone caulk around the lip of the access panel. Enough to pre-empt possible vibration, but easy to remove if the panel needs to be removed for a future repair. Also, the door panels themselves are made from multiple sections of plastic and pulp-like masonite board, hot-fused together with plastic "rivets". Those hot-fuse "rivets" are a potential source of rattles. Again, a bead of silicone caulk over them is a good preventative. Also, the window control switch and door mirror switch are also sources of vibration. I found they seat pretty loosely in their door panel openings. I removed them and strategically placed small amounts of Tesa fabric tape around the points of contact between the modules and the door panels. They now fit more snugly.

Lastly, VW does a pretty good job of fabric tape-wrapping the various door harnesses, but more is better, and I wrapped some exposed sections of wiring with Tesa tape where I thought VW skimped.

So far, no door rattles, but then again, I'm not certain there would have been any if I hadn't done the pre-emptive treatments. But at negligible cost, I don't see why not to do it.


----------



## xcesmess (Oct 1, 2012)

Rafale said:


> Would help to know if you have the Fender system and at what level you have the bass and subwoofer at....


Factory 8 speaker system... bass at 3/9.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Rafale said:


> How so when the panel is pretty much attached to the door frame by clips? How do you tighten clips?
> 
> Can you be more specific?


well they did, not sure how but the gapping is all gone.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

I can go to the dealer but I'm interested in what others know. IE my passenger front side door rattles. Initial investigation appears taht it might the whole door that is the issue. I can pull on the handle and the rattle disappears or I can push elsewhere (not the handle) and get the same result. 

I'm now thinking I can simply tighten the whole latch/mount point somehow. It's only under 808 style bass and yes I have the Fender system but it doesn't have to be loud to get the rattle. Just the right frequency (Kenneth.. ) for you REM fans )


----------



## AtLast (Jan 21, 2018)

Drive by said:


> I can go to the dealer but I'm interested in what others know. IE my passenger front side door rattles. Initial investigation appears taht it might the whole door that is the issue. I can pull on the handle and the rattle disappears or I can push elsewhere (not the handle) and get the same result.
> 
> I'm now thinking I can simply tighten the whole latch/mount point somehow. It's only under 808 style bass and yes I have the Fender system but it doesn't have to be loud to get the rattle. Just the right frequency (Kenneth.. ) for you REM fans )


Did you get this resolved? My passenger side door is doing the same thing is why I ask. I have even level the equalizer at 0 for bass, mid range, and treble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinnerman666 (Mar 22, 2018)

Have this as well. Had the dealer replace the speaker in the passenger door as that is the one rattling. No difference so it is the panel. Looking for a solution cause I like lots of bass and cannot go past ~2-3


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

I have a similar rattle which occurs on the passenger side front door even without the stereo on...just driving down the road. My car only has 200 miles on it so I will wait for other problems to crop up before I bring it in to be fixed.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Front passenger door for me as well, but it seems like it's the power window switch, or the plate around it that rattles, not the actual door.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

JBkr said:


> Front passenger door for me as well, but it seems like it's the power window switch, or the plate around it that rattles, not the actual door.



Are you going to fix it yourself or bring it into the dealership?


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Try with the dealer first, next time it's in the shop, and with the service intervals, that will be a while.


----------



## OneBadBolt (May 17, 2019)

Another owner with the rattle in the front passenger door... '19 SEL-P.


----------



## WhiteWind (Jun 12, 2019)

I get the rattle when listening to Heavy bass music , bringing bass to 0 seems to help as well as reducing volume


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

rvwatlas said:


> I have a similar rattle which occurs on the passenger side front door even without the stereo on...just driving down the road. My car only has 200 miles on it so I will wait for other problems to crop up before I bring it in to be fixed.



I had a similar rattle in the passenger door. I found it to be the ambient light strip. I fixed it by inserting a small rubber piece between it and the door decore trim.


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

mike2018 said:


> I had a similar rattle in the passenger door. I found it to be the ambient light strip. I fixed it by inserting a small rubber piece between it and the door decore trim.


Great tip! I was pressing on it this morning and i can hear a squeak near the door handle.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wroclaw (Dec 20, 2017)

One year after I purchased 2018 SEL the driver door was rattling while driving on a coarse pavement. I mentioned this to the service department during the 20000 miles service. When I was picking up my car, the service person showed me two small plastic parts he called harnesses for a electric wire in the door they found during the inspection. He said that these should not be installed in this car and whoever did it was an idiot. Anyways the door does not rattle anymore.


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

More updates here, Tech was awesome, he isolated the issue to between 60-70hz using the iphone app, the passenger door rattles.

So if others are having this issue, just let your tech know to use the iphone app to create the 60-70hz to replicate the issue.

They are going to replace the entire panel for me.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

My dealer thought the door was too loose which was causing the rubber seal to rub and squeak. So they adjust the door. It started rattling again after 2 days. There must be a part inside the door that is rattling. Back to the dealership again.


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

rvwatlas said:


> My dealer thought the door was too loose which was causing the rubber seal to rub and squeak. So they adjust the door. It started rattling again after 2 days. There must be a part inside the door that is rattling. Back to the dealership again.


Request for a brand new door panel install. Mine just got fixed and no rattle, even at loud volume.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick30 (Jun 23, 2017)

JBkr said:


> Front passenger door for me as well, but it seems like it's the power window switch, or the plate around it that rattles, not the actual door.


Same here. Definitely some play around the switch and has gotten quite bad but when I put pressure on it rattle goes away. Taking into dealer next week.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

It was the window switch surround. The dealer fixed it today, with thier VW supplied felt/shim kit. Checked it with a frequency generator. Before buzzed from 50-120Hz, now, nothing but booming bass!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

My window switch surround is loose too. It's on my list for the next trip to the dealer.


----------

